
Ask HN: Best Noise Canceling Headphones - matt_the_bass
Hi all, I have Bose Quiet Comfort nc headphones from 2004. I loved them. Electronically, they still work great, but mechanically they are on their last legs.<p>I’ve had a hard time finding what seem like good reviews online.<p>My use case is primarily for airline flights.<p>Can anyone make any suggestions? Any thoughts about in ear vs over ear?
======
digital_voodoo
I've had Sony WH-1000XM2 for two years now.

Bought it just before boarding for a 7-hour flight, and it was great. Even
after a dozen flights since then, I'd still recommend it anytime. Its noise
cancelling is amazing (source: I've tested it in comparison with Bose QC35,
everyday in the shop before going for this one).

The XM3 has been released a while ago (minor update IMHO), has good reviews
and is regularly discounted. With Black Friday almost there, you should get
good deals on it.

I personally don't feel the need to buy it since I have the XM2, but I could
get it for my wife.

~~~
ScottFree
I've had the XM3 for a year. It's a great set of headphones and the noise
canceling works great. It does have a few peculiarities to be aware of.

My biggest issue is you can't use the noise cancelling or the bluetooth
connectivity while it's charging. You either have to wait for it to charge
(which is absurdly fast. 10m will give you at least 4-6 hours) or you have to
plug in an 1/8th inch audio cable.

The touch controls are kind of odd. If the headphones are tilted slightly
forward or backward and you try to increase the volume, you can accidentally
trigger backward or forward. It also doesn't trigger consistently. Sometimes,
I have to try once or twice before it recognizes the gesture. However, Cupping
the hand over the right headphone to hear what's going on around you works
every time and is priceless in an office environment.

The built in microphone is terrible. Don't use it. I use either the built in
microphone in my 2015 macbook pro or the Antlion ModMic Wireless.

If you live in an area where winter is a thing and like going for walks while
listening to podcasts, then don't use the gestures at all. Once the
temperature dips below 32F, touching the touch-sensitive controls even once
will cause the headphones to switch to "ambient sound" mode, where it pipes in
the sounds around you. You can't switch it off and you can barely hear the
podcast. To sony's credit, this isn't permanent. You can reboot the headphones
and it works perfectly again, provided you avoid those touch controls.

All that said, I don't regret my purchase in the least. They're great
headphones and I'll use them until they die on me.

~~~
digital_voodoo
Hey, thank you for the extended review. I agree on all the points you've made.

Concerning the microphone, yes it's terrible enough for me to avoid taking my
calls with it. So whenever I have a incoming call in the middle of my
music/podcast, I have to take off the XM2 and put on a tiny bluetooth earset
(both connected to the phone). A bit cumbersome and not great.

For the touch controls, I live in a very hot (tropical) area, so no chance of
having winter here ^^

------
georgespencer
I've had:

1\. Bose QC-15

2\. Bose QC-25

3\. Bose QC-35

4\. Bose QC-35 ii

5\. Bose 700

6\. Apple AirPods Pro

Far and away my choice now is AirPods Pro. They are comfortable to wear whilst
sleeping on a flight (over ear can't be worn comfortably), and the noise
canceling is significantly better than the Bose.

The only downside for me is battery life (I get about 5hrs out of them).

~~~
orev
For sleeping on a flight, you can switch to a $0.25 pair of earplugs. Today’s
technology consumer seems to forget about the simple and obvious things.

~~~
rhinoceraptor
Earplugs are great, but they can't play the podcast I use to fall asleep
(Sleep With Me).

Without it, it's hard to quiet the racing thoughts in my mind that keep me up
for hours.

------
q-base
I have tried quite a few different as I value th sound quality as high as the
noise cancelling.

I originally had Sennheiser Momentum Wireless 2. They had amazing sound,
connected quickly and quite good battery life. They were however not that
comfortable for long durations as the headband lacks padding.

I then bought B&O H9 which was almost as good sound quality wise but a lot
more comfortable. They however ended up having problems with bluetooth and I
had to switch them.

Both Sony MX3 and Bose QC35 have a way too synthetic sound to them for my
taste. I then tried the third gen H9 but they did not sound as good as my old
ones for some reason. I then tried the new Sennheiser Momentum 3 which sounded
quite good, with really good deep bass, but it lacked some control at places
and was just a very large headset.

Then finally B&W came out with the PX7 recently and once I tried those I just
had to have them. Their sound is almost bar none - at least to my taste, and
their noise cancelling is exceptional on par with MX3 to my ears and finally
they have extremely long battery life.

So 4 weeks in or something like that, I am really loving my PX7's and would
recommend giving them a listen.

------
jedisct1
I have the QC35 and the WH-1000XM3.

The Sony have punchy sound. If you're a bass head, you are going to love them.
The application that goes with them also gives you a lot of control. However,
after playing with all the settings for a few days, I found myself not
touching them ever again.

For noise cancellation on airline flights, the Bose do a better job. Even
after adjusting the Sony to the aircraft pressure level. Maybe the Sony are
better at canceling other people's voice, but they are not as good as the Bose
to cancel the noise of the aircraft engine.

The Airpods Pro also do a surprisingly good job at canceling the noise of the
engine. During my last flight, I used the Airpods Pro _and_ the Sony on top of
them. Not very comfortable, but noise cancellation was amazing :)

When it comes to comfort, the Sony tend to hurt the top of my head after a
while. The Bose are more comfortable.

~~~
csunbird
I have experience with both WH-1000XM3 and Bose QC35 II and I must say, your
description is spot on for both headphones. Bose QC35 II has a very balanced
sound spectrum and I like them a lot when I am listening relaxing music and
everything. Sony WH-1000XM3 has great bass and the noise cancelling is really
good but I like balanced headphones more, so I just go with my Bose instead.

~~~
davidivadavid
This is contrary to my personal experience so I would recommend people test it
for themselves. The Sony to me sound far more balanced compared to the muddy,
bass-heavy Bose.

I love the Sonys, with a couple caveats that have been mentioned: hand
gestures are a gimmick (sometimes skips a track if you remove your headphones
the "wrong" way), default charging cable is too short, and my number 1 pet
peeve, the announcer voice (for low battery, changing NC modes) mutes the
sound, and those announcements are slooooow, which means you sometimes have to
skip back if you miss something you were listening to. All minor annoyances
compared to the great experience of using the product, though.

~~~
makruiten
Although it’s definitely subjective whether or not you like them, I can
objectively say that the Sonys are more bass heavy than the Boses [1]. I’ve
tried both of them extensively and I also found that to be the case
subjectively. The Sonys do offer some ways to adjust this, but in the end I
went for the out of the box sound of the Boses.

[https://www.rtings.com/headphones/tools/compare/bose-
quietco...](https://www.rtings.com/headphones/tools/compare/bose-
quietcomfort-35-ii-vs-sony-wh-1000xm3/565/678)

~~~
davidivadavid
Interesting data! I wonder what explains my perception.

------
deaps
I purchased the BOSE QuietComfort 35's - and they felt nice, were lightweight,
cancelled noise well. They did not give me a headache, etc. For my personal
taste, I found the bass lacking. I like to listen to dubstep when it gets
noisy at work (something that I can just zone out to and not have lyrics to
listen to, etc). And the lows just didn't hit hard enough for me.

Shortly after, I returned them and got Sony WH-XB900N -- after reading many
reviews on both headsets. They are also lightweight, do not give me a
headache, and were easy to set up / pair. The bass in them is amazing. If I'm
ever distracted, throw them on, turn on some dubstep and just _feel_ the
music. It's a totally different experience. I feel much more immersed in the
sound with them.

I should say that prior to purchasing either of the above, I only used the
stock earbuds that come with the iphones. They weren't so compatible with the
shape of my ear canal though, and my ears would start to hurt around the 30
minute mark.

~~~
awinder
Is the headache concern something you’ve dealt with from using tight/heavy
headphones or is that something to do with noise canceling?

~~~
deaps
Yes. I haven't found over the ear gaming headphones that I can wear. I've
tried countless sets, and all result in a headache after about 30 minutes. My
preferred gaming headset is a behind the neck style.

I think the headaches (for me) result from pressure (clamping force), not
necessarily the noise-cancelling. The Sony's and the Bose were both light
enough that there isn't much of a clamping force from left to right on my
head. I do not get a headache from the Sony's and did not from the Bose
either.

------
kkapelon
[https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/](https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/)
and
[https://www.reddit.com/r/HeadphoneAdvice/](https://www.reddit.com/r/HeadphoneAdvice/)
are much better source for this kind of info than HN.

Apart from Bose the other popular choice is Sony.

I wound not underestimate normal headphones as well.

Senheiser HD280 for example are very good with passive isolation at a really
low price.

I personally use PXC 550 Wireless which can connect to two devices at the same
time (a feature not always present to NR headphones)

------
kxes
Bowers & Wilkins PX are a solid alternative to Bose/Sony and similar price
range.

If you want to listen to silence or audiobooks then the others have a stronger
cancelling effect and will probably suit better. But if you enjoy listening to
music I found the PX is more subtle, with 'just enough' NC that it does not
compromise on sound quality but still removes annoying environment noise.

I have flown with them a few times now as well as the QC35 and prefer the PX.
The build feels better (a little heavier) and has the same nice features like
fold flat and removable cups. I think they will hold up well with travel
abuse.

~~~
kraih
The new B&W PX7 actually has much improved ANC and is getting very close to
the QC35.

------
BigAl
I think the new benchmark seems to be the Sony WH-1000XM3. I was lucky enough
to be able to try these and the Bose QC35II and for me the Sony just edged it.
They are over ear, have extraordinary battery life and are very comfortable.
They can even hold their own on the London Underground which is saying
something. Highly recommended!

------
alberth
Everyone seems to talk about noise cancellation as it relates to wearing them
on an _airplane_.

Airplanes are an easy problem to solve for because the engine noise is loud
and of a constant tone.

The problem I need to solve for is random noises found in the workplace like
people talking, printers printing, and other _inconsistent_ tones that’s
happen throughout the day.

Has anyone found a good pair of noise cancelling headphones that work in an
office environment?

~~~
superhuzza
I'm not sure if any products like that exist. The problem is twofold:

1\. Noise cancellation works best for consistent noises

2\. Noise cancellation doesn't really work for high frequencies (in
headphones, at least)

[https://www.rtings.com/headphones/1-2/graph#678/2090](https://www.rtings.com/headphones/1-2/graph#678/2090)

Your best bet is just to get some closed-back headphones with good noise
isolation, like the:

* Sennheiser HD280 Pros

* Beyerdynamic DT770 Pros.

~~~
CallidaVorhis
I second the Beyerdynamic DT770 Pros. I've been using them for the past 3
years in the workplace and they work wonders. If you really want to go
overboard with them, and care about excellent sound quality, I suggest getting
a DAC and tube eventually.

------
okapii
Sorry, not trying to spread FUD but is nobody worried about the fact that new
findings [1] have put a questionmark behind the safety of bluetooth
headphones? I use my QC35 only in wired mode nowadays anymore.

[1] [https://qz.com/1572885/the-truth-behind-claims-airpods-
cause...](https://qz.com/1572885/the-truth-behind-claims-airpods-cause-
cancer/)

------
mikece
I really like the performance of my Bose QC-35. The problem is the slide
switch: it broke with days left on the one year warranty so I called Bose
expecting an ordeal but within five minutes a “new or refurbished” QC-35 unit
was on the way — with the warranty extended out another year - along with a
return shipping label to send back the broken pair. It’s been a couple years
since the warranty swap and the slide switch on the replacement QC-35 has also
broken. I simply set the auto-time-off to five minutes and use the pause/play
button to turn them on after auto shutoff. The only problem is pairing the
headset with another/new device as the slide switch needs to be gingerly
manipulated in just the perfect manner, something you’re not going to do while
driving.

All of that to say that when I saw the details on the model 700 I smiled when
I saw there was no more slide switch on the device. I’m patiently waiting for
my QC-35 to die completely before buying the model 700 as a replacement.

------
leftnode
Wirecutter[0] always has the best in-depth reviews for headphones (of every
type). I have the Bose QC35's (older generation, they were just refreshed) and
they are great. I would recommend over the ear, especially if you are using
them on flights or a noisy office.

[0] [https://thewirecutter.com](https://thewirecutter.com)

~~~
basseq
I'll echo on the older pair of QC35s. They still work great. I bet you could
find a screaming deal on eBay. I've refreshed mine with new pads and a
bluetooth adapter.

At the time, the Beats noise cancellation was considered sub-par compared to
the Bose. That may have changed.

I haven't tried the new AirPods, but I do very much like an over-the-ear form
factor for long sessions. (I have "regular" AirPods, too.) Anything in or on
my ear get uncomfortable after a while for me.

------
kahlonel
Sony WH-1000XM3: I've used several ANC headphones before. None of those come
close to this. Sound quality is extremely good too. Good battery life. A 15
minutes charge gives me 5 hours of playback. On the negatives: A bit heavier
than Bose headphones but not by much. The "touch control" is sometimes
annoying to use.

------
slowmotiony
I had to return by Bose because the NC gave me a weird pressure like feeling
and it was uncomfortable to listen for more than 20 minutes at a time. Funny
enough, the Sony 1000XM3 don't give me that feeling at all, I can listen to it
all day no problem. I highly recommend the Sonys.

------
dochtman
Just start reading at the Wirecutter:

[https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-noise-cancelling-
head...](https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-noise-cancelling-headphones/)

------
jonny383
If you're after a very good set of budget noise canceling headphones, I would
recommend Plantronics BackBeat PRO 2.

------
tunnuz
Over hear are the best in my opinion, but now that it's winter I regret that
it's difficult to use a hat and over hear headphones at the same time.

I have a pair of Bose QuietComfort 32 II, which are quite lightweight and
absolutely love them. However before the new 700 model came out, Bose released
a firmware that reduced the noise cancelling impact on the QuietComfort 32 II
(although they swear that the firmware upgrade shouldn't change impact noise
cancelling it was measured by independent parties and it is indeed reduced).

------
nudemanonbike
As far as noise cancelling goes, there's really only 3 phones that are worth
considering:

WH-1000XM3

QC35

Bose 700

As a side note, I use a pair of beyerdynamics DT770 80 ohm headphones, and
they have positively excellent isolation. With music on, I can't hear anything
outside, and nobody can hear anything I'm hearing at all. Have you tried to
see if closed, isolated headphones fit your use case? There's way more options
in that space, so you're more likely to find something comfortable and with a
sound signature you really like.

------
Sendotsh
Apparently in tests the new Sony’s are slightly better NC than the Bose, but I
tested them in a store and preferred the audio quality of my Bose QCs and
couldn’t personally tell a difference in NC.

I couldn’t live without my Bose QCs and they go everywhere with me. You don’t
realise how much noise there is in day to day life until you’ve worn some good
NC headphones around for a while then forgotten to take them with you one day.

~~~
LandR
I'm the same. I kind leave the house without my BOSE headphones. THey make
just walking about outside, or the office or public transport bareable.

I don't know what I'm going to do when they break as they don't make spare
parts for my model anymore. I tried their wireless equivalent and just wasn't
that impressed with the audio quality compared to my wired ones.

------
prometheus76
I can't believe no one else has mentioned the Audio-Technica ATH-ANC9
headphones. They are $139 the last time I checked and they blow the doors off
of any Bose noise-cancelling headphones I've tried. They are great for
flights. I've had mine for years and bought several pairs for friends and
family, and everyone I've gotten them for loves them.

------
lowmagnet
I use Nuraphones at work. Their main advantages are a gel-based ear surround
and in-ear deliver of most non-bass sound, combined with environmental
filtering and pass-through option if you need to hear around you.

Also, they detect your hearing range though some sort of auditory feedback
they're sensitive to, and are really clear as a result.

------
zulln
Beoplay H9. Had QC35 for years until they broke and have tried Sony’s, but
like H9 the best so far.

Cost a few dollars more though.

------
ollerac
I'm using the Bose QuietComfort 25 wired headphones right now. I've been using
them for years. Every time an ear cushion wears out or falls off, I buy new
ear cushions and replace the old ones. I've now resorted to even using Gorilla
glue to keep them attached (because the base isn't in good shape any more).
They're still perfect in sound quality and really, really comfortable.

I tried buying beyerdynamic headphones a couple weeks ago, but the comfort
didn't compare - at all. They were too tight and the cushion wasn't nearly as
soft.

I'd strongly consider comfort as one of your metrics. There are a lot of nice
over-ear headphones with good sound quality, but the cushion padding and
stretch of the bridge matters too. Bose uses really nice cushions. I've heard
good things about Sony's as well.

------
moksly
I bought a pair of Sony MX3 earlier this year, or maybe late 2018 and at the
time I did a lot of research on them. I think it boils down to a choice
between the MX and the QC and the best option for you is probably going to be
a tad personal. I know people who swear by the the QC, my wife included, but
the MX fit me (and my rather sturdy glasses) much better.

There may be a few technical favours either way as far as version goes, the
MX3 has an advantage when I bought them, but having tried my wife’s QC for a
week they certainly do the job as well.

The hand control features/gestures on the MX suck by the way, so don’t take
those as a selling point. Solely go for long term comfort.

------
bigwheeler
I also have a pair of QuietComforts that are over a decade old. I recently
bought replacement ear covers from Bose, and an aftermarket cable on Amazon,
and after using them all day yesterday, can report that they seem to be good
as new!

~~~
matt_the_bass
Yeah, I’ve already replaced the ear covers once. Now the head band broke. I’m
limping along with electrical tape repair. I think 14+ years is reasonable
life expectancy though l!

------
bloke_zero
I've been using the same set of parrot zik v1's for about 7 years. Cons:
heavy, 6 hour battery life Pros: good sound, comfortable (for all day wear),
over ear - so good for blocking out the extraneous noise, funky design

I quite often check mixes I'm working on from home while day jobbing on them
and they are not studio grade, but they are good clear revealing without too
much hype in any of the frequency ranges - they are a little 'smooth' compared
to studio quality, but that seems good in a set of headphones that are
primarily for blocking out noise.

I replaced the ear pads for the first time this year - now good as new.

------
flurdy
On a plane, I double up. Either my Shure in-ear (noise-insolation) or my Bose
QC30 in-ear (noise-cancellation) with my older Bose QC15 (noise-cancellation)
over-ear on top. Seems to work really well for me. Obviously, if I have any
music/film on then the in-ear are the ones plugged in.

For my commute (train+tube/bus+walk) I use my Bose QC30. Full-on noise
cancellation on the train/tube, then I dial it down to 50/50 on the noise
passthrough when walking in London to avoid being crushed by a bus or cyclist.
(And also in-ears are harder for moped based thieves to steal off your head)

------
QueridoGuy
Audiophile perspective: Even though i like the idea of ANC , it can fail in so
many places. If you want something that can block noises, i would consider
going for noise isolation instead. Shure earbuds offer great isolation. But
they tend to have flatter bass. Shure SE535 is a great balanced one but
expensive a little.

Sony’s ANC is your bet if you are looking for ANC headphones. Any of their
line has a good implementation.

For overly expensive ANC, you can try the AKG noise cancellation headphones.
They are extremely expensive to the point i don’t recommend them

------
jedimastert
I don't have much experience from a NC perspective, but I recently got the
Sony WH-1000X MK3 for office & travel and I greatly enjoy them. From a an
amateur audiophile perspective, they sound pretty good, they're pretty comfy,
and the touch controls are pretty nice.

One nice feature that I found out about digging around the manual is that if
you touch your whole palm to the right side (the touch control side) the sound
quiets and the ambient noise is amplified, kinda like taking one ear out. It's
a nice little touch.

------
lcall
Not exactly to the question, but for reference in an office environment (where
the noise is more intermittent): several years ago my Bose headphones weren't
helping me for that, and I found the best combo for me was industrial earmuffs
(like 3M, blocking maybe 30 decibels), combined with foam (or noise-blocking)
ear buds placed underneath, and a white noise or similar app (like chroma doze
off the f-droid.org app store). If there is better general noise blocking for
offices, I'd like to know.

------
NonDescriptName
While I know this post is specifically about Noise Cancelling Headphones, Let
me introduce you to a combination of Noise Cancelling, Personalized Sound
Profiles, and Bass that you can adjust and feel:

[https://www.skullcandy.com/shop/headphones/bluetooth-
headpho...](https://www.skullcandy.com/shop/headphones/bluetooth-
headphones/crusher-anc)

------
m00dy
Hey,

I'm using WH-1000XM3. I bought it couple of months ago. I think it is good.
But, it also depends on your music taste. I mean if you are bass-heavy,
WH-1000XM3 might not be enough for you.

~~~
danilocesar
that's interesting. if you read reviews about Bose (qc35 ou bose 700) they say
to go to XM3 of you want more bass power. maybe you have a faulty unity?

~~~
m00dy
I would prefer sony wh-xb900n extra bass model for better bass experience.

------
boomlinde
I have a pair of Bose QC 25. I don't know whether they're the best in terms of
noise cancellation (certainly good enough for listening to music or watching
movies at a comfortable volume on a flight), but they are the most comfortable
headphones I've ever owned, which is an important factor if you intend to wear
them for long stretches of time. They are literally the only pair of over-ear
headphones I can wear for a workday without my outer ears hurting.

------
runjake
I have the Bose QC 25s and the Sony WH-H900N headphones.

I am not an ANC expert and it is subjective, but they're both great, but if I
had to pick one, I'd say the Sonys edge it out for sound isolation and noise-
cancelling.

The QC 25s are nice, because they use a AAA battery, and not a sealed, lithium
ion battery. So, with proper care, they should last a while and aren't
obsoleted by a bad, sealed battery.

------
jotjotzzz
I have an old wired Bose QC25 which still works great.

Although I have taken it to many flights, I recently bought the Bose QC20
wired because headphones are harder to sleep in especially if you sleep on the
side. I would recommend the old Bose QC20. I wish Bose would update this and
still keep it wired, it's great.

------
poof_he_is_gone
Not one Sennheiser post here? I have the Momentum 2.0 and have found them to
be very comparable to Bose in noise cancelation, and better for music.

~~~
ivraatiems
Right?? Bose is fine but Sennheiser makes fantastic stuff. I have the PXC 550s
and they are excellent. Well worth it, especially now you can get them for
~$200.

~~~
adeeshaek
Strongly agree. I have had my PXC 550s for about 2 years now, and they have
held together very well. In my opinion, they are comparable with the Bose and
Sony flagship NC headphones.

------
floatingatoll
I have a pair of 2004-era QC and they’re super nice, but I found that the
Beats Studio Wireless noise cancellation was as good as theirs and have been
happy.

I can’t use the modern Bose QC because they cancel so strongly that it makes
me want to vomit, so apparently there’s a limit somewhere.

I haven’t had a chance to try the AirPods Pro in an airplane yet, but their
noise cancelling seems equivalent to the other two so far.

~~~
flamtap
For what it’s worth, I have the QC35 II and they do have a “low cancellation”
setting. It’s not the default though, which would be annoying to change every
time you turned the ‘phones on.

~~~
floatingatoll
Valid, but: “Annoying” is a significant understatement in my personal context
- what for others might be annoying inconvenience is, for me, “remember to
flip this switch every time you use this device or you’ll hurl” - making the
device unsafe to use.

~~~
kkapelon
Senheiser PXC 550 Wireless have a setting from 0 to 100% for Noise Reduction.

The setting persists everytime you power the headphones, so if you set it once
there is nothing to remember.

You can change it on the fly with the mobile app.

~~~
floatingatoll
Thanks, good to know. Does it persist across 0% battery remaining events?

------
renaissancec
I use both inner ear and over ear Bose. I find noise cancellation feeling is
more prominent to the point of distraction on the inner ear QC 30s. I find the
QC 35 over ear provide better experience. Sony's 1000 seems to edge Bose out
in noise cancellation. However I have been impressed with the 700, and I think
Bose is now back on top. Either of them are cracking noise cancellation
headsets.

~~~
jefozabuss
QC35 is the reason I still haven’t quit my noisy open office job

------
void_ita
If you are looking for Noise Cancellation, there's just ONE answer: Bose. In
my experience, no other brand provides a better active noise cancellation.
Bose is still king (and by far). I've tried Sony, Schneider and others that I
forgot. The QC35 were by far the best ones. I have not tried the latest Bose
version tho, so I don't know if they are worth it or not.

~~~
trm42
Bose QC 35 ii is not worth the money. They are overpriced and have bunch of
problems:

* QA seems lacking. Our whole team has company sponsored QC 35 ii's and one came as DOA, couple of them have suffered the same fate within a year * Noice-cancellation is good. It's so good that I can't keep it fully on for more than 15 minutes and the lower cancellation level leaks more sound. Maybe personal problem but annoying still * Audio quality through bluetooth is lacking. The integrated amp doesn't have the oomph for the elements and the sound sounds a bit muddy * AQ problem can be remedied with the provided cable which is short. And what's the point of wireless headphones if it lacks on that side? * In the plane I have bunch of other stuff with me so I don't want to reserve so much of space for the headphones

I like my own AKG NC60 sound quality, size and the noise cancellation is
usually enough (although not so all encompassing as the Bose's) but AKG's
problem is really bad mechanic quality. With even lightweight usage they end
up breaking badly, so I'm going to need to buy a ned headphones and for that
I'm looking forward for Sennheiser's and Sony's. Stay away from AKG and Bose
;)

------
matteuan
I'm using Sony WH-1000XM3 and I'm extremely satisfied. Before I was using some
JBL in ear. Expecially in an open office, the additional passive noise
cancellation of good over ear headphones is important for me. I find the Bose
QC 35II at the same level (and now cheaper) but the Sony look better :)

------
sh-run
If anyone has issues with ANC, I suggest giving Etymotic IEMs a shot. I have
ER2XRs, they provide a quoted 34-42dB of isolation. I never had a problem with
the deep insertion, they sound great and are relatively cheap.

This isn't necessarily directed at OP since he's been using Bose since 2004

------
LinuxBender
For whatever it's worth, I've had the same pair of Bose QC-15's for many
years. I have replaced the cable twice and the ear pads twice. They are
comfortable and have decent noise cancelling. I won't use wireless anything if
I can avoid it, but I am weird that way.

------
pearjuice
In terms of reliability and support I would say whatever Bose's latest NC
headphone is in the QC line.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Have you had recent interactions with Bose? I’ve heard they’ve gone downhill
over the past few years. Any thoughts?

~~~
mlthoughts2018
I bought Bose QC 35 last year and they are great, definitely my personal
favorite of the ones I sampled or tried by borrowing from friends. I would
disagree with any claims Bose NC models are dropping in quality.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Thanks for the follow up!

------
danilocesar
I owned a few (sony, beats, Samsung, and others - all over the ear) and
settled with Bose. My QC35 was great and worked for years, but recently I
upgraded to a Bose 700 and can say that, if you're looking specifically for
Noise Cancellation, you can't go wrong with it.

------
jCharv
Slightly ot.

For sound quality, go for B&O Beoplay h9i.

Worse ANC than Sony XM3s or Bose, but the sound is so nice. I tried Bose QC35,
bought and returned Sony XM3. For flights, as others have said, bose or sonys
(maybe airpods pro?). But for music listening in the office, can't recommend
h9i enough.

------
lcall
Somewhat related, current discussion: "Why office noise bothers some people
more than others."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21565841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21565841)

------
jedieaston
The QCs are unbeatable for noise cancelling. My QC15s are my best friend at
school, or, at least they were until I got the new AirPods. If you’re using
them on a plane, I doubt anything could beat the QC35s.

------
TheAlchemist
Can I crash your topic ?

I'm looking for a similar recommendation but with one additional requirement -
minimal latency, as one of my use cases will be watching movies. Any ideas ?

------
JamesMcMinn
Sony XM3, Bose QC 35 or Bose 700 - try them all and pick whatever is most
comfortable. Noise cancelling in all 3 is good enough that you're unlikely to
be able to tell the difference.

------
Havoc
Sony WH-1000XM2 can be had for a steal occasionally - given that it's last gen
model.

Definitely over ear for flights. Combined with foam plugs you can pretty much
sleep in silence on overnight flights

~~~
Kirby64
Don't buy the 1000XM2's. Although cheaper, there's lots of reports that the
XM1's (and 1st gen) have cracking issues on the headband portion. XM3 appears
to have fixed that. XM3's go on sale for high $200s often, so it's not much of
a stretch to get XM3's.

------
throwmeback
Edifier W860NB. I never wore anything more comfortable on my head. It's half
as cheap as the popular mentions here (bose and sony), but the sound quality
is miles better.

------
Fiahil
If you're going for Bose, their latest Headphones (NC 700) is something you
should look at. Sony came a close second, but that was before Bose updated the
QC35.

------
Pete-Codes
I just returned the Bose QC35 - was worsening my tinnitus, they are really
flat and uncomfortable to wear around neck.

Sticking with Sennheiser HD25s

------
lm2s
Piggy-backing this question: does anyone knows good noise cancelling
headphones that are wired?

------
sharpercoder
I have done extensive testing and review reading. You have two options: sony
xm3 or bose 700.

------
monty5811
I love my PSB M4U 8s. Great sound, replaceable batteries. Been using them for
about a year.

------
sidcool
Any of these in budget range?

~~~
drcongo
I have a pair of cheap (£30), Chinese Bose knock-offs. In terms of performance
they're pretty much indistinguishable from a pair of genuine Bose I tried, but
to my tastes not quite as good as a pair of recent Sonys. I strongly suspect
that they're almost identical internally to Bose.

Mine are unbranded, but search for "JH-ANC804" and you'll find them.

------
ReDeiPirati
I've had Bose QC-35, one word: amazing! Extremely recommended.

------
norin
QC35 ll best there is.

